# Mueller Has Enough Evidence to Bring Charges in Flynn Investigation



## charley (Nov 5, 2017)

WASHINGTON  Federal investigators have gathered enough evidence to bring charges in their investigation of President Donald Trump's former national security adviser and his son as part of the probe into Russia's intervention in the 2016 election, according to multiple sources familiar with the investigation.

Michael T. Flynn, who was fired after just 24 days on the job, was one of the first Trump associates to come under scrutiny in the federal probe now led by Special Counsel Robert Mueller into possible collusion between Moscow and the Trump campaign.

The investigators are speaking to multiple witnesses in coming days to gain more information surrounding Flynn's lobbying work, including whether he laundered money or lied to federal agents about his overseas contacts, according to three sources familiar with the investigation.

Mueller's team is also examining whether Flynn attempted to orchestrate the removal of a chief rival of Turkish President Recep Erdogan from the U.S. to Turkey in exchange for millions of dollars, two officials said.

If the elder Flynn is willing to cooperate with investigators in order to help his son, two of the sources said, it could also change his own fate, potentially limiting any legal consequences. Trump has promised to pardon anybody that were caught up in any illegal activities.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Zaphod (Nov 5, 2017)

If that's the case then why doesn't he?


----------



## charley (Nov 5, 2017)

Zaphod said:


> If that's the case then why doesn't he?



... he will Z, let him do his thing, he's getting other loyal trumpites to turn..  

... I don't mean to bug you Z...  but who doesn't enjoy annoying Rob ????     ....


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2017)

mark my words Chuck ... NOTHING IS GOING TO HAPPEN TO TRUMP.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2017)

Zaphod said:


> If that's the case then why doesn't he?



he likes wasting tax payer $, but hey he charged two people for money laundering that was over 10 years ago. Great job.


----------



## charley (Nov 5, 2017)

Prince said:


> he likes wasting tax payer $, but hey he charged two people for money laundering that was over 10 years ago. Great job.




...what you say is fucked up...Mueller is a federal prosecutor, he's a class act , he doesn't look at it like he's 'wasting tax dollars' ...  but it is typical of 'defenders of trumpski' to be disrespectful to anyone who isn't protecting the most lying fool [trumpy] America ever had to put up with...


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2017)

charley said:


> ...what you say is fucked up...Mueller is a federal prosecutor, he's a class act , he doesn't look at it like he's 'wasting tax dollars' ...  but it is typical of 'defenders of trumpski' to be disrespectful to anyone who isn't protecting the most lying fool [trumpy] America ever had to put up with...



Class act? that motherfucker is just as corrupt as Comey and Hilary. You're so brainwashed and blind.


----------



## charley (Nov 5, 2017)

Prince said:


> Class act? that motherfucker is just as corrupt as Comey and Hilary. You're so brainwashed and blind.





..... this's what I'm talking about... you're telling us that Mueller is corrupt..  I don't believe most Americans would go along with you..

...     only the delusional right wing followers [usually white males] would agree  ..   Mueller never asked for the job ..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2017)

charley said:


> ..... this's what I'm talking about... you're telling us that Mueller is corrupt..  I don't believe most Americans would go along with you..
> 
> ...     only the delusional right wing followers [usually white males] would agree  ..   Mueller never asked for the job ..



you're right because most Americans are brainwashed fools.


----------



## charley (Nov 5, 2017)

Prince said:


> you're right because most Americans are brainwashed fools.





... the small percentage that still support him are delusional brainwashed fools ..    so what are his poll numbers  ?? 36% approval, maybe lower,,,  I do know that trumpy's poll numbers are the lowest in polling history.... and dropping still...


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2017)

charley said:


> ... the small percentage that still support him are delusional brainwashed fools ..    so what are his poll numbers  ?? 36% approval, maybe lower,,,  I do know that trumpy's poll numbers are the lowest in polling history.... and dropping still...



I could not care less what the Fake news and Fake polls say, he's is kicking ass as POTUS. Of course you would not know this because you watch CNN.


----------



## charley (Nov 5, 2017)

Prince said:


> I could not care less what the Fake news and Fake polls say, he's is kicking ass as POTUS. Of course you would not know this because you watch CNN.




....  what an nerd you are , any fake news comes out of the Russians helping trumpski...   you're so dumb ..     ..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2017)

charley said:


> ....  what an nerd you are , any fake news comes out of the Russians helping trumpski...   you're so dumb ..     ..



have you heard about that little corrupt Uranium One deal that happened under the Obama admin?


----------



## charley (Nov 5, 2017)

Prince said:


> have you heard about that little corrupt Uranium One deal that happened under the Obama admin?




..... how about the all coke Reagan brought into Compton ??     let's put him in jail...oh yeah, *LOCK HER UP !!  *I know you love those words..  

*.. Did you know that trumpski is potus not the man you race baited for 8 years....???    *


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2017)

there were actually many involved in that deal with Russia, and its now under federal investigation... CNN must have forgot to report that.


----------



## botamico (Nov 6, 2017)

Most of the people with a lot of money and power got to where they are by lying, cheating, and stealing. You don't get to that status by being honest, that's the way it is.


----------



## botamico (Nov 6, 2017)

Just out of curiosity,  have the two of you (prince and charley) looked at independent new sources? The Young Turks is pretty awesome and entertaining.  They will call out anybody who is wrong regardless of political affiliation.


----------



## charley (Nov 6, 2017)

botamico said:


> Just out of curiosity,  have the two of you (prince and charley) looked at independent new sources? The Young Turks is pretty awesome and entertaining.  They will call out anybody who is wrong regardless of political affiliation.




..... I just posted something from Young Turks...   prince will love it [*not] *lol ....  if any source has anything but a *glowing *report on trumpski it will sour his day...  all I can say is 'it's time to cut the cheese, because prince needs something to go with his *whine*' ....     ....


----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2017)

charley said:


> ..... I just posted something from Young Turks...   prince will love it [*not] *lol ....  if any source has anything but a *glowing *report on trumpski it will sour his day...  all I can say is 'it's time to cut the cheese, because prince needs something to go with his *whine*' ....     ....



yeah except you are the only one here that consistently posts threads about Trump. your behavior is borderline obsessive with me and Trump, seek therapy.


----------



## charley (Nov 6, 2017)

Prince said:


> yeah except you are the only one here that consistently posts threads about Trump. your behavior is borderline obsessive with me and Trump, seek therapy.


\


,, fuck off !!     lol  it's all about you Rob !!!        ...


----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2017)

charley said:


> \
> 
> 
> ,, fuck off !!     lol  it's all about you Rob !!!        ...



you really need to find other news sources, and no I am talking Fox news libtard. I read there are 12 sealed indictments by Mueller and Trump ain't part of any of them.


----------



## minunbradbury (Nov 8, 2017)

Prince said:


> you really need to find other news sources, and no I am talking Fox news libtard. I read there are 12 sealed indictments by Mueller and Trump ain't part of any of them.


Isn't it strange how everything liberal and Democrat is falling apart; but still they act as if their opinion matters? Americans aren't listening to them anymore. The fact that corrupt Donna Brazille turned on corrupt Hillary speaks volumes of the left. Come try shoot up my church you pussies. 

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## bodazephyr (Nov 8, 2017)

Prince said:


> Class act? that motherfucker is just as corrupt as Comey and Hilary. You're so brainwashed and blind.


Wait how is Mueller corrupt? Wtf first ive heard of it, what are the exact accusations or is it just a feeling you have... Also how the hell is comey corrupt. He did his job whether it hurt hilary OR trump, he just plain did his job. I mean it really seems like yoir just blindly calling anyone corrupt trump does. Wake up bro use your own brain and eyes to see. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Nov 8, 2017)

minunbradbury said:


> Isn't it strange how everything liberal and Democrat is falling apart; but still they act as if their opinion matters? Americans aren't listening to them anymore. The fact that corrupt Donna Brazille turned on corrupt Hillary speaks volumes of the left. Come try shoot up my church you pussies.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk



Democrats Turn the Tables on Trump. Some of the Wins Were Big, Others Symbolic and Gratifying.

The off-cycle gubernatorial races in Virginia and New Jersey, along with state house races and ballot referendums, offered up the first true test of the Trump presidency, and it would be impossible to read them as anything but a stinging rebuke of the Trump presidency so far​.. 
These wins are important not only because of their size, which indicates that a Trump-induced Democratic swing appears real, but also in how the campaigns were run. The candidates ran not just as anti-Trump, but on issues that were the antithesis of Trump.​


----------



## charley (Nov 8, 2017)

bodazephyr said:


> Wait how is Mueller corrupt? Wtf first ive heard of it, what are the exact accusations or is it just a feeling you have... Also how the hell is comey corrupt. He did his job whether it hurt hilary OR trump, he just plain did his job. I mean it really seems like yoir just blindly calling anyone corrupt trump does. Wake up bro use your own brain and eyes to see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



... forget about the truth brother , Mueller & Comey , both honorable men, are being thrown under the bus .... don't expect followers of trump to think for themselves, it will never happen....


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2017)

bodazephyr said:


> Wait how is Mueller corrupt? Wtf first ive heard of it, what are the exact accusations or is it just a feeling you have... Also how the hell is comey corrupt. He did his job whether it hurt hilary OR trump, he just plain did his job. I mean it really seems like yoir just blindly calling anyone corrupt trump does. Wake up bro use your own brain and eyes to see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



ok I will not debate it but it will all be coming out soon enough, a lot already has you must have your head in the sand or buried in libtard news media like Chuck.


----------



## solidassears (Nov 8, 2017)

charley said:


> ... forget about the truth brother , Mueller & Comey , both honorable men, are being thrown under the bus .... don't expect followers of trump to think for themselves, it will never happen....



Yeah, Comey is so honorable that he knew the outcome of the Hillary investigation before she was even questioned... Mueller is from the same mold; hires all Obama hold overs and starts an illegal investigation that is based on political pressure. Investigations are by law to investigate a crime, but in Muellers investigation there was no crime he was investigating; he had to go and try to dig one up. It's typical Democrat corruption.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2017)

If Trump was worried about Mueller finding anything on him at all he would have fired him by now. Duh.


----------



## minunbradbury (Nov 8, 2017)

charley said:


> Democrats Turn the Tables on Trump. Some of the Wins Were Big, Others Symbolic and Gratifying.
> 
> The off-cycle gubernatorial races in Virginia and New Jersey, along with state house races and ballot referendums, offered up the first true test of the Trump presidency, and it would be impossible to read them as anything but a stinging rebuke of the Trump presidency so far​..
> These wins are important not only because of their size, which indicates that a Trump-induced Democratic swing appears real, but also in how the campaigns were run. The candidates ran not just as anti-Trump, but on issues that were the antithesis of Trump.​


Didn't Hillary win Virginia in the presidential election? And New Jersey? How are those wins symbolic? You make it sound like those are turning points in modern day US politics. Your long winded and loquacious (I can do it, too) rant holds no water. Your anti-American party will soon no longer exist. 

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Nov 8, 2017)

Prince said:


> If Trump was worried about Mueller finding anything on him at all he would have fired him by now. Duh.





... all that say's is 'when trumpski thinks that the real truth about him is surfacing he'll fire anyone ...  what a great potus..  *NOT !!!!!!*

.... liars like trumpy are what the right considers a 'good honest man'...   what a joke is being made of the presidency ....


----------



## charley (Nov 8, 2017)

minunbradbury said:


> Didn't Hillary win Virginia in the presidential election? And New Jersey? How are those wins symbolic? You make it sound like those are turning points in modern day US politics. Your long winded and loquacious (I can do it, too) rant holds no water. Your anti-American party will soon no longer exist.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk



....  I copied & pasted that, that wasn't me being as you say loquacious , although I agree that trumpski wouldn't know what that word meant,,,


----------



## minunbradbury (Nov 8, 2017)

charley said:


> ....  I copied & pasted that, that wasn't me being as you say loquacious , although I agree that trumpski wouldn't know what that word meant,,,


What- in the hell- are you talking about? Do you know that folks like you are the reason the left is barely clinging to life. I hope you wake up one day soon; but as of now you are a waste of mind, body, and spirit. Please don't procreate. Get your head right first. 

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2017)

charley said:


> ....  I copied & pasted that, that wasn't me being as you say loquacious , although I agree that trumpski wouldn't know what that word meant,,,



Chuck since your intellect is soooo much higher than Trump, why are you poor or average at best, and not a multi-billionaire *or at least multi-millionaire like I am?*


----------



## minunbradbury (Nov 8, 2017)

Prince said:


> Chuck since your intellect is soooo much higher than Trump, why are you poor or average at best, and not a multi-billionaire *or at least multi-millionaire like I am?*


Hahaha! Vain but funny. 

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2017)

minunbradbury said:


> Hahaha! Vain but funny.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk



all of these people that call Trump stupid make me laugh, he is a multi billionaire and has the most powerful position in the world.... Dems/liberals seem to forget this. lol


----------



## minunbradbury (Nov 8, 2017)

Prince said:


> all of these people that call Trump stupid make me laugh, he is a multi billionaire and has the most powerful position in the world.... Dems/liberals seem to forget this. lol


I'm saying!  You can call Trump a lot of things but stupid isn't one.  He keeps setting traps for them, they keep falling into them. Exposing how ridiculous they are. They're just weird. I had a very close friend who was a lawyer. We stopped hanging out because he said I was racist for supporting Trump. What?! Dude I am first generation of South korean immigrants. So weird.

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2017)

I am the furthest person from being racist or any other Dem/Lib labels... I just laugh when these idiots label me such disgusting things because I voted for Trump. Idiots.


----------



## charley (Nov 8, 2017)

Prince said:


> I am the furthest person from being racist or any other Dem/Lib labels... I just laugh when these idiots label me such disgusting things because I voted for Trump. Idiots.



.... you're a riot Bob .... that's exactly what trumpski says "I am the furthest person from being racist" ...  when we all know what a racist he really is...    ​


----------



## minunbradbury (Nov 8, 2017)

charley said:


> .... you're a riot Bob .... that's exactly what trumpski says "I am the furthest person from being racist" ...  when we all know what a racist he really is...    ​


If stupid was a race then I would definitely be racist. You guys have no solutions for any of today's issues. You gotta take the attention off of your lack of wisdom. So, you project you deficiencies on others. You're the racist. And how is it that you guys accuse our most honorable president of colluding with Russia, provide no evidence,  and then your people get caught colluding with Russia? WTH? Not very bright at all.

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## minunbradbury (Nov 8, 2017)

minunbradbury said:


> If stupid was a race then I would definitely be racist. You guys have no solutions for any of today's issues. You gotta take the attention off of your lack of wisdom. So, you project you deficiencies on others. You're the racist. And how is it that you guys accuse our most honorable president of colluding with Russia, provide no evidence,  and then your people get caught colluding with Russia? WTH? Not very bright at all.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


I can do this all day

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2017)

charley said:


> .... you're a riot Bob .... that's exactly what trumpski says "I am the furthest person from being racist" ...  when we all know what a racist he really is...    ​



What exactly has Trump done that is racist? And be sure to give me specific examples and I do not want to hear about that apartment complex his father owned in the 70's. 
Give me something in the past 3 decades and again be specific Chuck. And don't tell me its the things he said during his campaign because none of that was racist either it was real.
Do you really think I would stand behind a racist or any other type of person.  *You Chuck are a true Liberal which is a moron, and I say that sincerely from reading your idiotic posts.*


----------



## charley (Nov 8, 2017)

Prince said:


> What exactly has Trump done that is racist? And be sure to give me specific examples and I do not want to hear about that apartment complex his father owned in the 70's.
> Give me something in the past 3 decades and again be specific Chuck. And don't tell me its the things he said during his campaign because none of that was racist either it was real.
> Do you really think I would stand behind a racist or any other type of person.  *You Chuck are a true Liberal which is a moron, and I say that sincerely from reading your idiotic posts.*



.. *Dam Rob !!!*   that's the longest post I've ever seen you write, I must be doing something right ...  I give you a little treat for your time..


----------



## charley (Nov 8, 2017)

Prince said:


> Chuck since your intellect is soooo much higher than Trump, why are you poor or average at best, and not a multi-billionaire *or at least multi-millionaire like I am?*




....  *I love it when you brag  ..... so trumpian  ..     *  ..


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2017)

No Chuck its people like you that ARE the problem, you do nothing but spew hate and try and further divide people that have differing political opinions. 

It is really sad and pathetic...


----------



## charley (Nov 8, 2017)

Prince said:


> No Chuck its people like you that ARE the problem, you do nothing but spew hate and try and further divide people that have differing political opinions.
> 
> It is really sad and pathetic...




.....  hey Rob, that's your opinion...   IMHO hate comes from the right, & yea , it's *sad !!   *​


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2017)

where is my hate? you libs like to throw out labels and accusations like nothing, but can't ever back it up with any facts.


----------



## charley (Nov 8, 2017)

Prince said:


> where is my hate? you libs like to throw out labels and accusations like nothing, but can't ever back it up with any facts.





...  how can we forget what a saint you are ??? you trumpers always have the moral high ground,  I guess it's because you're closer to god.....  we all know you're a lover not a hater...      ....


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2017)

charley said:


> ...  how can we forget what a saint you are ??? you trumpers always have the moral high ground,  I guess it's because you're closer to god.....  we all know you're a lover not a hater...      ....



I am Trump now? Is your thinking really that distorted? lol


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2017)

John voted for Trump
Trump is a racist
Therefore John is a racist


----------



## minunbradbury (Nov 9, 2017)

charley said:


> ...  how can we forget what a saint you are ??? you trumpers always have the moral high ground,  I guess it's because you're closer to god.....  we all know you're a lover not a hater...      ....


Can YOU Just answer his question? How is Trump, the right, Prince, and myself hateful? Just an answer please. 

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## minunbradbury (Nov 9, 2017)

minunbradbury said:


> Can YOU Just answer his question? How is Trump, the right, Prince, and myself hateful? Just an answer please.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


Let me rephrase that. Because there are some hateful people on the right. McCain is a turd. So is Paul Ryan. McConnell is a little puss puss. How is Trump hateful, though. It was the left that introduced planned parenthood into the black communities. Now, there is a 50+% abortion rate amongst black folks. It was Hillary that called black folks super predators. Not to mention she called Robert Bird her mentor. A kkk grand master dragon, or whatever the hell he was. Etc

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Nov 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> John voted for Trump
> Trump is a racist
> Therefore John is a racist




...John voted for Trump[because trumpy is a racist]
Trump is a racist[we all know that]
Therefore John is a racist [no argument]       

​


----------



## minunbradbury (Nov 9, 2017)

charley said:


> ...John voted for Trump[because trumpy is a racist]
> Trump is a racist[we all know that]
> Therefore John is a racist [no argument]
> 
> ​


Boring

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## bodazephyr (Nov 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> ok I will not debate it but it will all be coming out soon enough, a lot already has you must have your head in the sand or buried in libtard news media like Chuck.


When will this all be coming out? Is someone investigating the investigators? Are you saying it isnt out now? If the information isnt all out then what basis do you have they are corrupt. That statement just makes no sense to me, can you help me understand it. And no my head isnt buried i look at all sources for news im not bias to any news BUT I do expect logical news backed up with facts which im just not seeing here. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bodazephyr (Nov 9, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Yeah, Comey is so honorable that he knew the outcome of the Hillary investigation before she was even questioned... Mueller is from the same mold; hires all Obama hold overs and starts an illegal investigation that is based on political pressure. Investigations are by law to investigate a crime, but in Muellers investigation there was no crime he was investigating; he had to go and try to dig one up. It's typical Democrat corruption.


We got another one huh. How did comey know the outcome of Hillarys investigation before any questioning or investigating? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bodazephyr (Nov 9, 2017)

minunbradbury said:


> I'm saying!  You can call Trump a lot of things but stupid isn't one.  He keeps setting traps for them, they keep falling into them. Exposing how ridiculous they are. They're just weird. I had a very close friend who was a lawyer. We stopped hanging out because he said I was racist for supporting Trump. What?! Dude I am first generation of South korean immigrants. So weird.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


A minority can still be racist, racism affects anyone.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## minunbradbury (Nov 9, 2017)

bodazephyr said:


> A minority can still be racist, racism affects anyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


.... and those that lean left fail to understand this.

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## bodazephyr (Nov 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> What exactly has Trump done that is racist? And be sure to give me specific examples and I do not want to hear about that apartment complex his father owned in the 70's.
> Give me something in the past 3 decades and again be specific Chuck. And don't tell me its the things he said during his campaign because none of that was racist either it was real.
> Do you really think I would stand behind a racist or any other type of person.  *You Chuck are a true Liberal which is a moron, and I say that sincerely from reading your idiotic posts.*


He wouldnt call out the racists in virginia. Saying it was both sides being the problem. As if peaceful protesting is a problem. Taking their side = racist

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## minunbradbury (Nov 9, 2017)

bodazephyr said:


> He wouldnt call out the racists in virginia. Saying it was both sides being the problem. As if peaceful protesting is a problem. Taking their side = racist
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hmmm.... you did see the coverage right? And you speak of solid evidence and facts. Do you know anything about the gentleman who organized this white nationalist event? It doesn't appear that you do.

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## bodazephyr (Nov 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> where is my hate? you libs like to throw out labels and accusations like nothing, but can't ever back it up with any facts.


Well ive read all these post and at the end of just about every post you say something negative about charles. Ive read words like sad, pathetic, moron in most of your posts here. It comes easy to you to name call people you dont know, which is a sign of hate. My first thought though is that you will dismiss this as no bearing. Most people do not improve their social decency because of denial. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bodazephyr (Nov 9, 2017)

minunbradbury said:


> Let me rephrase that. Because there are some hateful people on the right. McCain is a turd. So is Paul Ryan. McConnell is a little puss puss. How is Trump hateful, though. It was the left that introduced planned parenthood into the black communities. Now, there is a 50+% abortion rate amongst black folks. It was Hillary that called black folks super predators. Not to mention she called Robert Bird her mentor. A kkk grand master dragon, or whatever the hell he was. Etc
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


He made fun of a handicapped people, he is mean, disrespectful, name calls and rude to anyone that opposes him. He isnt open to changing that. You're talking about black people, he would never openly call out racist remarks, i think he is smarter than that. But my guess is that he quietly is racist based on the negative attitude he shows. I could be wrong but i think a fair assumption that him being hateful could also give him the capacity to also be racist. All that means is he can hate someone for things they cant control like being handicapped. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bodazephyr (Nov 9, 2017)

minunbradbury said:


> .... and those that lean left fail to understand this.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


I am a far left and i understand it. I had a buddy that was korean and adopted by white people. We went to a dennys after work one day. And he yells at a table full of asians there "asian invasion!" 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bodazephyr (Nov 9, 2017)

minunbradbury said:


> Hmmm.... you did see the coverage right? And you speak of solid evidence and facts. Do you know anything about the gentleman who organized this white nationalist event? It doesn't appear that you do.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


I thought the question was wether trump showed signs of racism or not, i didnt know the organizer of the event was the topic at all. What do you mean by this? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## minunbradbury (Nov 9, 2017)

bodazephyr said:


> I thought the question was wether trump showed signs of racism or not, i didnt know the organizer of the event was the topic at all. What do you mean by this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Trump, his supporters etc. You brought up Virginia, no? One could argue that the organizer of that event is very relevant to the conversation. To solve a problem, don't you have to address the cause? Seems like you might be in denial. Do you deny that the dem party us beginning to throw the Clintons under the bus?

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------



## bodazephyr (Nov 9, 2017)

minunbradbury said:


> Trump, his supporters etc. You brought up Virginia, no? One could argue that the organizer of that event is very relevant to the conversation. To solve a problem, don't you have to address the cause? Seems like you might be in denial. Do you deny that the dem party us beginning to throw the Clintons under the bus?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


I havent watched much news in the past 2 months so i really dont know if dems are throwing the clintons under the bus. But like i said that and the virginia organzier are besides the point. This topic was wether trump is racist or not, and that him not definatively calling out hate groups gives him a racist association

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## minunbradbury (Nov 9, 2017)

bodazephyr said:


> I havent watched much news in the past 2 months so i really dont know if dems are throwing the clintons under the bus. But like i said that and the virginia organzier are besides the point. This topic was wether trump is racist or not, and that him not definatively calling out hate groups gives him a racist association
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Ok

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk


----------

